# Make a 'Britain' subforum



## HG 400 (Dec 5, 2017)

Britain is a fucking lolcow nation. Some people like to make fun of Sweden and they're correct to, but Sweden consistently sits near the top of all quality of life indexes. They might have a few quirks and eccentricities that we can all poke fun at from time to time, like their constant hand grenadings and gang rapes, but let's be real what country doesn't have a few sore spots that can be mocked by their friends in gentle banter? Did you know my country once lost a war to flightless birds? Hahaha it's all true I assure you.

No, the true lolcow nation is Britain. Fucking britain, that cancerous blighted island of despondence and misery, the wretched canker on the face of the earth that spawns nothing but fresh contempts for their miserable culture and way of life. Britain, once the greatest of all the world's Empires, now reduced to festering pustule that darkens all of human development with it's long shadow. Britain, that unsightly fucking outcropping of decay and lies jutting up from a bleak and unforgiving ocean much like a rotting snaggletooth jutting up from a limesuckers diseased gums.

I don't have the words to accurately convey just how disgusted and filled with rage and sorrow I am that Britain even exists, but I can try. Everything about that hideous, benighted nation offends me to the very core of my being. From their semi-literate inbred filthy white monkeys that make up the bulk of the British population to the disgusting and incompetent thought-police who control and oppress them, if it were within my power to order the immediate execution of every last stinking worthless British I would sleep like a baby afterwards and know that my life had meaning, and purpose, and brought immeasurable benefit to the world.

@Null make a Britain subforum. If you make a Britain subforum then once a week I will write a 500 word article castigating the filthy pox-ridden tuberculous wasteland that is the United Kingdom. I will write articles mocking their troubled history, deriding their vulgar culture, picking apart the seams of their corrupt and criminal governance. I will pick out random British people from the phone book who never did me any offence (save being born British) and I will savage their reputation with brutal and vicious exposes, laying out every sin and misstep they've ever made in their wretched, pitiful British lives. I will turn Kiwi Farms into a thronging hub of anti-British sentiment, a clearing-house for activist groups and terrorist cells and agents of sovereign governments of all creeds and colours and nationalities to gather with nothing but their bilious hatred of the British to bind them together. All of this I will do for you Null if you provide me with an outlet, an outlet to properly preach the truth of Britishness and show to the world that an untenable fucking cancer poisons our fair planet with it's very existence, and the name of that cancer is The United Kingdom of Great Britain.


----------



## Holdek (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Deadwaste (Dec 6, 2017)

no. we need a maga subforum for all things trump


----------



## Rokko (Dec 7, 2017)

Just imagine living in a country where britain deported its worst people to, fucking dystopia...


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Dec 7, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> If you make a Britain subforum then once a week I will write a 500 word article castigating the filthy pox-ridden tuberculous wasteland that is the United Kingdom. I will write articles mocking their troubled history, deriding their vulgar culture, picking apart the seams of their corrupt and criminal governance. I will pick out random British people from the phone book who never did me any offence (save being born British) and I will savage their reputation with brutal and vicious exposes, laying out every sin and misstep they've ever made in their wretched, pitiful British lives.


I'm in support of the idea in general, but especially for this part.


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 7, 2017)

I wholeheartedly agree with everything you wrote for no reason other than my unrelenting, absolute hatred of that shit-pile of a country and the chimpanzees that live on it.


----------



## HenryKissiger (Dec 7, 2017)

Rokko said:


> Just imagine living in a country where britain deported its worst people to, fucking dystopia...


You mean the Isle of Man?


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Dec 7, 2017)

do it faggot


----------



## Dooly Tilly (Dec 14, 2017)

Not all pommies are that bad, I also tend to like British women more than Australian.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 14, 2017)

Dooly Tilly said:


> Not all pommies are that bad, I also tend to like British women more than Australian.



All pommies are irredeemable cunts and anybody who defends them is an irredeemable cunt.



Dooly Tilly said:


> Not all pommies are that bad, I also tend to like British women more than Australian.



Also I'm going to sic @Cricket on you for this you race-traitor.


----------



## Dooly Tilly (Dec 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> All pommies are irredeemable cunts and anybody who defends them is an irredeemable cunt.


GDAY, irredeemable cunt here


----------



## Dooly Tilly (Dec 14, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Also I'm going to sic @Cricket on you for this you race-traitor.


Cricket will struggle to deal with my formidable truths.


----------



## broilerrx (Dec 14, 2017)

Dooly Tilly said:


> Not all pommies are that bad, I also tend to like British women more than Australian.



You mean like Craig Tomalski, the paedophile?


----------



## Dooly Tilly (Dec 14, 2017)

broilerrx said:


> You mean like Craig Tomalski, the paedophile?


He was Jewish


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 14, 2017)

Dooly Tilly said:


> Cricket will struggle to deal with my formidable truths.


What I struggle to deal with is your desire to race mix with an island of snaggle toothed retards


----------



## Dooly Tilly (Dec 14, 2017)

What about pier Morgan you disrespectful cuntspq

England must open it's heart and borders, and in time, all will be fucking epic. 
If any state in Europe think they're gonna be monolithic they've got another thing coming.

Islamic wisdom will counter balance the excesses of gruby capitalism and consumerism.

Grow up, stop resisting and remould antiquated England into something we can all be proud of.


----------



## Dooly Tilly (Dec 16, 2017)

Imo, Islamic wisdom trumps mindless consumerism anyway.


----------



## Wednesday (Dec 16, 2017)

@Dynastia is just butthurt we deported his ancestors for being trouble.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 16, 2017)

Wednesday said:


> @Dynastia is just butthurt we deported his ancestors for being trouble.



Yeah you made it so I don't have to live in Britain. How will I ever recover?


----------



## DangerousGas (Dec 16, 2017)

Dooly Tilly said:


> What about pier Morgan you disrespectful cuntspq


Piers Morgan is a titanic cunt.


----------



## Wednesday (Dec 16, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> How will I ever recover?



You can't.


----------



## broilerrx (Dec 16, 2017)

@Dynastia I humbly suggest the first limey cunt you dox be Craig Tomalksi of Grand Prix Magazine.


----------



## PuToTyra (Dec 16, 2017)

I agree, I absolutely despise Britain and British, for more reasons I can actually count. 

I know a British dude, a proud right wing reactionary white man, who believes that all immigration should be banned everywhere, and states should always be separated from each other.
He non-ironically lists North Korea and pre 1850 Japan as examples of isolated states who did well despite their isolation. 

Is this the level of awareness of average conservative pro-Brexit person?


----------



## millais (Dec 17, 2017)

I like this idea for a subforum. Maybe call it "Airstrip One".


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 17, 2017)

PuToTyra said:


> I agree, I absolutely despise Britain and British, for more reasons I can actually count.
> 
> I know a British dude, a proud right wing reactionary white man, who believes that all immigration should be banned everywhere, and states should always be separated from each other.
> He non-ironically lists North Korea and pre 1850 Japan as examples of isolated states who did well despite their isolation.
> ...



Brexit is the best thing Britain's ever done, much akin to the selfless hero who knows they've been bitten by a zombie and barricades themselves away from the rest of the survivors.


----------

